# Water purification straw?



## SurvivalMan (Apr 15, 2010)

I was wondering where you could find a water purification straw that you don't have to buy online


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Depending on where you are located - you might be able to find one at camping supply stores. There is one store not far from my place that carries them...


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

you could probably build one relatively cheaply. Most of the cheap water purification straws just use activated charcoal and mesh filters.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Most of our camping supply and military surplus stores have them. (Montana)


----------

